# Value of Firestone 500 Bike



## schwinnguyinohio

Hi new here, just curious of appox.value of my original firestone bike.Great shape,usually deal in Schwinn mid weights so don't know a lot about these


----------



## bike

These are almost invisible to me cause when I started collecting balloon and early they were not that old- now 25+ years later people are taking notice cause they remember them or whatever- I find the non schwinn brands were esp poorly built like muscle bikes -and if the chrome on plastic survives that is more of a miracle than a clean ballooner. I believe ALL the chrome or the best part of it was FLASH plating by this point - no more triple plating -so good chrome really should be given some respect. That said I have a more deluxe one I had hoped to get around 400 for but no bites so far (have not really shown it or advertized it.)
I have turned down similar bikes for 25 bux but have paid up to 700 for a really special spacliner for my personal collection- I never expect to see that money again.


----------



## Freqman1

I had an earlier one of these that was 100% original to include the Firestone tires and it took a while just to get $200 out of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

I had a copertone loaded mint panther mw years ago and it was murder getting 175 - now I see some go for 500+++++ so for everly lid there is a pot-- if you want to wait that long


----------



## ahmadsalamy750

Hello


----------



## modelcarjedi

Wish mine looked that good 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

I had people bugging me to sell my Huffman-built Firestone 500 II when I first bought it, before I cleaned it up and had the headlight re-chromed. I'm not sure, but I think certain manufacturer-built store bikes sell better than others. I've had EXTREME difficulty selling AMF Roadmasters. Nobody wants them, and when they do they have to be cheap. The Huffy and Schwinn bikes though....they sell FAST. Maybe it's my particular location?

I'd sell my Huffman-built Firestone for about $200-$275. I know I'd get that easily. AMF bikes like the ones in this thread, maybe $150 in nice condition. Maybe.


----------



## vincev

About $200


----------



## modelcarjedi

Is my bike an AMF? I was told it's a Rollfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

modelcarjedi said:


> Is my bike an AMF? I was told it's a Rollfast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It could be, but I was mainly referring to the original poster's bike.

The thing that drives prices is rarity, popularity, and also brand recognition. That's why the Huffy and Schwinn bikes sell better and typically bring more interest.


----------



## modelcarjedi

partsguy said:


> It could be, but I was mainly referring to the original poster's bike.
> 
> The thing that drives prices is rarity, popularity, and also brand recognition. That's why the Huffy and Schwinn bikes sell better and typically bring more interest.




I picked it up when I was buying a Schwinn. The price was good in my book so I bought it without knowing anything about it.


----------



## partsguy

modelcarjedi said:


> I picked it up when I was buying a Schwinn. The price was good in my book so I bought it without knowing anything about it.




It's a good looking bike and would be even better shined up. I think the Firestone 500 is one of the few bikes that looks better in blackwall tires, that's just me.


----------

